# Installed drag bags today



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

For those who are anxious to know if they eliminated the wheel hop let me say, "Hell yeah they did!" Man what a BIG difference! I have never been able to spin the tires with so little effort. The wheel hop is totally gone. Maybe the drag bags combined with the Pedders rear drag springs is why. So I'm not sure how well they will work with the stock springs. But anyway. The install wasn't too bad. The hardest part of the job was getting the bags into the springs through the coils. Those Pedders are stiff as hell so that wasn't too easy to do. Once I compressed the bag enough and got the majority of it through the widest opened coil, I spray the coil and bag with some silicon spray and it slipped right in. The bags fit perfect in the Pedders. The kit comes with 2 valve stems and a tee which connects both line from the bags. Only one valve stem is needed because of the tee. Maybe the kit just have a extra one in it. The instructions say to drill the rear valance and mount the valve stem on it. I didn't do that. I just drilled a small hole through the trunk and mounted the valve stem there. It's totally out of sight and the kit comes with small rubber washers that will keep water from leaking into the trunk. So with my small portable air compressor, I can just air up the bags at the track, from inside the trunk, without anyone knowing. At 25 psi, the rear is jacked up pretty high. I lowered the pressure to 15 psi and hit the streets. 15 psi seems to be perfect. Like I said, the tires spun with ease with no wheel hop at all. Plus the ride isn't compromised by the bags being at 15 psi. The instructions recommend 0 - 20 psi for normal street driving and 25 psi for drag racing. At 25 psi you can definitely put wider wheels and tires on with no rubbing issues. Below are some pics I took after the install. Like an idiot I didn't think of taking the pics while the rear was up on jacks. Oh well, they still came out okay. Enjoy!

Click on the pics to enlarge

Shot from the rear
 

Shot taken thru the wheel


Valve stem with the cap off. Located in the trunk.


Cap on the valve stem


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Very nice! Looks like I have another mod to add to my list. :cheers


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

:cheers sweet, I thought therer was a way to get them inbetwen the coils. a lot of other's were saying to take off the spring. good to here that they work. would love to just boil the tires when I want to. wasn't abel to get to speed inc. just yet(dam work) supose need to work o.t. to help pay for the h.p. . monday I'll be picking mine up and mabe tuesday install. good job. did you get maggie yet.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Wouldn't they be counter-productive to gaining traction at the track since they are going to keep the weight transfer from getting back the way it should.

Maybe my thinking is backwards.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

PC4STOP said:


> Wouldn't they be counter-productive to gaining traction at the track since they are going to keep the weight transfer from getting back the way it should.
> 
> Maybe my thinking is backwards.


Good point. But remember you can adjust the pressure from 0 pressure to as high as 25 psi MAX until you find the sweet spot. Then once you do, that's when you throw on a set of drag radials and really have some fun.

Also, I was dropping the hammer around 4000+ rpms. I would never drop it that high at the track. Normally I'm between 1500 to 2000 rpms. Plus I have a 6 speed which really take some practice for a good launch.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> :cheers sweet, I thought therer was a way to get them inbetwen the coils. a lot of other's were saying to take off the spring. good to here that they work. would love to just boil the tires when I want to. wasn't abel to get to speed inc. just yet(dam work) supose need to work o.t. to help pay for the h.p. . monday I'll be picking mine up and mabe tuesday install. good job. did you get maggie yet.


I did take off the springs. It's just that the Pedders springs are shorter and a bit thicker in diameter than the stock ones. So compressing the bags enough to get them through the coils was a PITA. But well worth it ($99 shipped to my door).


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> :cheers sweet, I thought therer was a way to get them inbetwen the coils. a lot of other's were saying to take off the spring. good to here that they work. would love to just boil the tires when I want to. wasn't abel to get to speed inc. just yet(dam work) supose need to work o.t. to help pay for the h.p. . monday I'll be picking mine up and mabe tuesday install. good job. did you get maggie yet.


Haven't gotten the Maggie yet. It should be shipped next week. My JBA mid pipes with high flow cats is scheduled to be delivered on Sept 15th. Hopefully the supercharger will get here around the same time. I hope I can have all mods installed and ready for the dyno tune by Sept. 23th.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I did take off the springs. It's just that the Pedders springs are shorter and a bit thicker in diameter than the stock ones. So compressing the bags enough to get them through the coils was a PITA. But well worth it ($99 shipped to my door).


:cool one more mod up for you:cheers . and if I do have to take the springs off then I mite as well change the springs over while I'm there. next week the managing director of pedders will be at this shop next to me, met the guy at anougther get together awhile back. have to pick them up then. do you have the 5/16 raise or the 1 1/2 raise? was looking to get 5/16 raise myself.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> :cool one more mod up for you:cheers . and if I do have to take the springs off then I mite as well change the springs over while I'm there. next week the managing director of pedders will be at this shop next to me, met the guy at anougther get together awhile back. have to pick them up then. do you have the 5/16 raise or the 1 1/2 raise? was looking to get 5/16 raise myself.


These are the ones I have. 

http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...ers_SportsRyder_Drag_Launch_Springs_Rear_Pair

The ride height wasn't affected.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> These are the ones I have.
> 
> http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...ers_SportsRyder_Drag_Launch_Springs_Rear_Pair
> 
> The ride height wasn't affected.


:cool didn't know that they had a drag spring that with 0 raise, that one would be more to my likeing. thanx. looking to get the ripshifter while I'm at speed Inc. see you have one too. did you swap out the clutch yet and if so with what?


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> These are the ones I have.
> 
> http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...ers_SportsRyder_Drag_Launch_Springs_Rear_Pair
> 
> The ride height wasn't affected.


(my poor tires) I dont think my tires are going to make it to the rotation, once I put the gmm, drag bags and springs on they dont have a chance.:rofl:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Good point. But remember you can adjust the pressure from 0 pressure to as high as 25 psi MAX until you find the sweet spot. Then once you do, that's when you throw on a set of drag radials and really have some fun.
> 
> Also, I was dropping the hammer around 4000+ rpms. I would never drop it that high at the track. Normally I'm between 1500 to 2000 rpms. Plus I have a 6 speed which really take some practice for a good launch.


Where did you order Drag Bags & are they BMR, Pedders or what?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

burnz said:


> :cool didn't know that they had a drag spring that with 0 raise, that one would be more to my likeing. thanx. looking to get the ripshifter while I'm at speed Inc. see you have one too. did you swap out the clutch yet and if so with what?


See, you learn something new every day :cheers No I haven't changed the clutch. I may later on down the road but I'm not sure it's necessary as of now.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> See, you learn something new every day :cheers No I haven't changed the clutch. I may later on down the road but I'm not sure it's necessary as of now.


ya it's easy to learn stuff, when you don't know sh**.:rofl: I been out of the gear game for too long. dam glade to be back. miss turning wrenches. all though I did rebuild a 3.4 out of a grand am 2 years ago, that was more like work then moding. just helping a friend. last time I had real fun was when I built a 350 4 bolt main for my 87 reagel back in around 93.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Holden said:


> Where did you order Drag Bags & are they BMR, Pedders or what?


http://www.ls1speed.com/ this is the place was turned on to them by 6QTS11OZ


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

burnz said:


> http://www.ls1speed.com/ this is the place was turned on to them by 6QTS11OZ


Thanx they have several things I was looking for and cood price!


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Holden said:


> Thanx they have several things I was looking for and cood price!


no problem, don't forget to save some money for gas.:lol:


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I did take off the springs. It's just that the Pedders springs are shorter and a bit thicker in diameter than the stock ones. So compressing the bags enough to get them through the coils was a PITA. But well worth it ($99 shipped to my door).


finaly picked mine up 95. OTD. . fig I pick them up, to have them faster. plus since I live in the same state, had to pay tax no mader what. if I could wait I have a friend I WI . with free shiping and no tax would of been cheaper. will be sending the shifter up to him. any way, have my springs held for me and will get them on sat. 81 each. hoping to install on sunday. will post back on my out come. thanx again for your info


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'd use two separate valves. in a straight line it's not too big of a deal altho i know some use different pressures on the left and right side to make up for torque. when you corner tho you for sure don't want the air going from one bag to the other. i'm getting mine tomorrow and will install them this weekend. just my 2 cents.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Where are the drag bags from? and do you have any other suspension mods done to the rear other than the springs? like Bushings?


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I got mine from JEGS...I ordered the AirLift kit for a saturn vue..like a bunch have done. That is the only rear suspension mod I have done and it helped a heap on my launch.

I put my valves near the exhaust tips. The black plastic shield where the gas tank should be, there is a perfect hole for the valve on the passenger side. My buddy drilled another on the other side.

I've kept mine at about 5-7psi (5psi minimum warning on the bags) when I drive around town..and I've had good results at 17psi at the track. But I'm still experimentin'.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

Your setup sounds awesome. my gmm ripshifter and guage pods go in tuesday with some royal purple manual tranny fluid. got me a raptor shift light.
the 18th she goes in for the slp headers and loudmouth catback system and a dyno tune, at mc racing.
next on list is the pedders 5/16ths drag springs and bmr drag bags. some bfg street drag radials. then new driveshaft and loop and some 391 gears.
leading up to and ATI D-1SC Pro charger, which are made here in town. 
I got a plan to try to stick to. Guy at MC Racing said he'd get me 565 to the ground. Man that will be sweet. to the strip I go.


----------

